
No, the Google manifesto isn’t sexist or anti-diversity. It’s science - mpweiher
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/no-the-google-manifesto-isnt-sexist-or-anti-diversity-its-science/article35903359/
======
dvfjsdhgfv
> Debra Soh writes about the science of human sexuality and holds a PhD in
> sexual neuroscience from York University.

Now, this will be difficult to dismiss as biased pseudo-science.

~~~
nikolay
But you can't tell the liberals what they don't want to hear - their Ostrich
Syndrome is getting annoying!

------
BerislavLopac
This is the key sentence: "Sexism isn’t the result of knowing facts; it’s the
result of what people choose to do with them."

